# Lets see your MTG before and afters!!



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I really wish I would have gotten some of Tana's mane. I did roach it but I'm using MTG on it and it's coming back so quick! Would love to see some pictures! Great topic!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

LOL I just got my first bottle of MTG today! So I think it will be a while before I have the "after" to post!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

jakeanddai said:


> LOL I just got my first bottle of MTG today! So I think it will be a while before I have the "after" to post!


Gorgeous horse! make sure to visit the draft section


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks M2G! I've checked that out and am now looking for that draft book Solon mentioned.


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm very curious about this product, I've never seen it in our market. Could someone show us before/after photos please?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Man... I think SonnyWimps man be the only one that takes enough pictures of her horse that may have before and after pictures. Someone should PM her and see if she will pop a couple photos on this thread. I don't have any.


Duh... I'll PM her and see if she has and MTG before and afters.

Banoota- the product is called Shapely's M-T-G...You may have to google it as it may not be available in Abu Dhabi. ( I love saying Abu Dhabi by the way! Your Avatar is just BEAUTIFUL!!!)


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm currently doing Montana's mane and tail, but I only started on Thursday so I won't have results for a while.

I did MTG Vega's tail (as well as protect it) I'll see if I have any before shots.

Before:









After:









The before shot was taken in September of 07, the After shot was taken in June/July of 08.

Her tail was MTG-ed and wrapped with Vet wrap. I re-did this about every month.

Unfortunately, after I moved her, I stopped doing it and it's not as long :-(


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Banoota- the product is called Shapely's M-T-G...You may have to google it as it may not be available in Abu Dhabi. ( I love saying Abu Dhabi by the way! Your Avatar is just BEAUTIFUL!!!)


& I love your avatar too, it's hilarious =D

How do you apply MTG & how often?

Edit: & how long does it take before you can see any results?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

The bottle has directions.
it says to re-apply once a week.

It took me about a month before I saw results in Vega's tail.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't think we have it in sweden.. never heard of it at least.. :/


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

you must have it in sweden ! We even have it here in Iceland :lol:
And we always have a very small selection compared to other Nordic countries :lol:


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> you must have it in sweden ! We even have it here in Iceland :lol:
> And we always have a very small selection compared to other Nordic countries :lol:


It might be illegal here  Lots of products are.. and someone said something about MTG burning if it was used wrong..


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

0_o.. 
Well that would make sense 
Since it's a part of the EU and they even ban Cheerios :shock:
We're a tad more relaxed about banning things :lol:
Whether it bee a good thing or not


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I use MTG on my mare's tail and mane... For the most part, all it did to her tail was make it extremely thick... now it's thicker than ever before (but I love it!)... Her mane it has really helped grow out... as I hogged her mane the beginning of August...

Sadly, it seems that nothing will help her forelock to grow... 

Sorry the pictures aren't very good... 

Tail (before) {my mare is the one of the far side, by the back of the truck} [July 17, 2007]









Tail (after) [This weekend]










Mane (before) [First week of August]









Mane (after) [This weekend]


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

here are my before and after photos!!! I used MTG every week (or whenever I remembered)

First picture from June
Second Picture from July (yes I cut it to make it easier to grow back...but the one part that was extremely short, I used MTG on to grow first before I cut)
Third picture from November (this month)


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

wow pretty good stuff!

I think im going to try that on my horse's tail. He has a nice mane...real long...extremely thick, have to thin it. 
but his tail could use some length, theres a lot of broken hair in the beginning of his tail. Im hoping MTG could maybe grow it back over the winter. His hair seems to grow pretty fast. So im hoping lol. gotta get over to the store so i can pick it up.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Just be sure to not put it in when the sun is directly overhead it your horses are outside all day... the MTG could possibly burn the hair from the mane and tail off if it's put in in direct sunlight... I always put it in as the sun is setting or right before it sets.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I've put MTG on before putting my horse out in the sun and had no problems at all. Infact each time I put MTG on it was around noonish
but I don't know if it would hurt it or not


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Hmm... That's cool. I've just always heard to put it on before the sun sets... Maybe it's not true, but better safe than sorry IMO.


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

it says it on the bottle, dont apply if the horse is going to be in direct sunlight


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

This is my mini mare whose tail had grown to drag on the ground 2 feet behind her on its own by the time she was a 2 year old. My goats then ate it off to the tail bone. They left fuzz, that was all. Since I have sold the goats in august this is where I have gotten with MTG. I try every week but usually it is every other week. This is from tonight.


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

Awesome! This thread went for so long with hardly any replies, then I check back and all of a sudden there's 3 pages! All of the pics are great. I'm so excited, I got my first bottle of mtg a little over a week ago and just put put on the second "dose"- I hope I have results!


----------

